# Telefono inalambrico Panasonic KX-TG1311, se golpeó y ahora no suena



## ANGELA DE LA FONS (May 25, 2014)

es un panasonic KX-TG1311AG2 ...


----------



## Marce (May 25, 2014)

Podes hacer muchas cosas, repararlo, llevarlo a un tecnico, comprar uno nuevo..
Si vos queres repararlo, minimamente abrilo  a ver si visulamente encontras algo roto/salido/defectuoso, sino tenes conocimientos de electronica se va a complicar mas.
Pone fotos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 27, 2014)

seguro se quebró la pista o alguna pista se corto


----------



## cubanelson (May 9, 2015)

hola , me gustaria saber si el mismo telefono puede  funcionar con otra base del a misma marca de un modelo anterior , como el kx tga130ag, gracias por su respuesta


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 9, 2015)

cubanelson dijo:


> hola , me gustaria saber si el mismo telefono puede  funcionar con otra base del a misma marca de un modelo anterior , como el kx tga130ag, gracias por su respuesta


Hola a todos , caro Don cubanelson seguramente que NO  eso porque hay un codigo digital de seguridad que inpede que  uno telefono inalanbrico tenga acesso a la base que no sea a la sua , asi inpedindo lo uso indebido de otra linea telefonica. 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

